# X1800XT freezes with .26



## JZDUDE (Jun 3, 2007)

When I launch ati tool the screen flashes with a bunch of colors and then they get stuck to the screen.  Then the computer freezes,the fan starts buzzing, and then after a couple of secs the computer reboots.  Also, I can't run atitools because it keeps doing this.  What do i do to fix it? .


----------



## Wile E (Jun 3, 2007)

With my X1800, I had to disable the Hotkey Poller service, and manually set 3d speeds and voltages. ATItool kicks the card into 3d mode when you open it, but for some reason, it didn't kick my voltages up to the 3d voltages, it undervolted by default. Doing everything manually was a PITA, but it worked flawlessly.


----------



## JZDUDE (Jun 3, 2007)

I disabled hotkey poller.  But I still can't get into ati tool without the thing crashing.  If I can't get into ati tool how do I manually set the voltages?  And what are the settings?


----------



## Wile E (Jun 4, 2007)

Try this, go to C:/Program Files/ATITool and try deleting *profiles.ini*. Then restarting ATITool should give you a fresh profile. Leave the Hotkey Poller Service disabled.


----------



## JZDUDE (Jun 8, 2007)

there isn't a profiles.ini because it is a fresh install.  After my computer crashed and I rebooted and checked the log file, the last thing it said was detecting Nvidia cards


----------



## Nitrogliserin (Jun 22, 2007)

dude I have same problem I think I solved it

install .27b2
and in x1000 overclocking menu click to disable memory timings auto tunings


----------



## Nitrogliserin (Jun 22, 2007)

nah doesnt work well dont event try it
soon atitool will ruin my card
I feel the pain what my cards capacitors do


----------



## theonetruewill (Jun 22, 2007)

Nitrogliserin said:


> nah doesnt work well dont event try it
> soon atitool will ruin my card
> I feel the pain what my cards capacitors do



Use 0.24, any problems I ever have with 0.26 are solved by 0.24.


----------



## Nitrogliserin (Jun 22, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Use 0.24, any problems I ever have with 0.26 are solved by 0.24.




isnt it a bit old?
besides you are using nvidia.
I think the main problem is x1000 series


----------

